# Be your own Ace! Fly for your country of choice!



## Hunter368 (Feb 14, 2008)

I play a WW2 PC air combat game called Down in Flames. Fun little game. Here is my idea, not sure how many will be interested.

1) You choose what nation you want to fly for. Each of the listed countries have several models, of planes, as the years progress so do the planes.

-USA
-UK
-Germany
-Japan

2) I will make teams for each country, ideally which I can get at least 5 members for (but I can make it still work with less members on a team, just more the better).

3) Flight leaders will be named on a first come first serve basis, plus I will take into consideration seniority (Mods I will make you always a flight leader if I have a open space on a team) at first (longer you have been on this site better chance you will start as a flight leader......at least until you are killed in action). Once you are killed, then you have to start most likely as a wingman (depending how people join in).

4) The more experience you gain as a pilot and avoid being killed, the more skills you gain as a pilot and the better planes you get to fly. But be warned as you get better so does the AI PC enemies you fight.

5) I will fly your plane for you vs the AI to the best of my ability. I will play no favorites whether it be country or person. 

6) I will give a small story of what happened in each battle as I play them. I will take turns between all countries teams and players....no favorites. If your plane is able to fly and is combat ready you will fly. If you plane is still not repaired since last flight you sit until repaired.

7) Lets all see and get a laugh who leads us in kills. Most kills per mission. Most times shot down and survived. I will post what you killed or what killed you. Etc Etc.


Sound interesting? Let me know, post here if you want to play. Join in any time. This thread could of went into the game section but I could not find a suitable place for it, Mods feel free to move it if you want.

This thread is light hearted and for fun only, no one take it too serious, it's just a game. This a PC game that I never made so don't complain if you don't like the "unrealistic results" LOL. It's just for fun.

Who will be the greatest Ace on this forum?

You?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 15, 2008)

Starting planes for each nation are the following:

Japan: Ki-61I Tony

Germany: Bf-109E Emil

USA: P-40N Warhawk

UK:Spitfire I


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

That sounds like fun Hunter, sign me up


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2008)

Spitfire, Spitfire, SPITFIRE !


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 15, 2008)

PlanD you for sure are a flight leader, glad to have you on board.

Wilbur you need to tell me what country you want to fly for, then I will be happy to assign you a plane.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok Hunter, give me the Warhawk.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Ok Hunter, give me the Warhawk.



A guy named Thor is a flight leader for sure.

Warhawk? No problem it fits your character to a tee.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep.....Warhawk, Warhammer.......same thing!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll fly for Germany! "Indianer!!" (or as the subtitles say for "Battle of Britain" - "Tomato Heinz!")


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok at this point I have the following:

-No Mods yet interested

-PlanD is flying a Spitfire (UK)

-Thorlifter is flying P-40 (USA)

-Njaco is flying Bf-109 (German)

-Wilbur I am guessing he wants a P-40 but he never actually said (USA)

-Hunter368 is flying a Ki-61 b/c no one loves the Japs but me LOL (Japan)

I have room for 4 flight leader per country and 4 wingman per country. I will start flying missions for guys and people can feel free to join at any point just post here what country you want to fly for and I will get you a plane.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2008)

Count me in Hunter. I'll fly for the UK in the Spit.


----------



## magnocain (Feb 15, 2008)

Me to, in the U.S of A.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2008)

I want Wildcat as my wingman ... give the enemy someone else to shoot at.


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 16, 2008)

hey buddy good idea I will jump in and fly a Ki-61 for the Japs


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, I'm in with Njaco, 109 for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 16, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I want Wildcat as my wingman ... give the enemy someone else to shoot at.



Typical pom, always using us "colonials" as cannon fodder!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2008)

Japanese please.

And I'm feeling a tad depressed at the moment, so I'd be willing to volunteer for Kamikaze duty.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry
i wasnt able to get back fast enough but ill take the u.s. p40 please

P.S. do i get to shoot at lucky?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

we'll just call it Unfriendly fire.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll fly a Spitfire.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

For a change I think that I'll fly for the colonial forces (US) put me in USN fighter.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to fly for Japan


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2008)

Nobody else for the Luftwaffe? Thats alright, Wayne and I will take ya all on! Just like Priller and his wingman on 6 June! 

"tattattattatttatt"


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok guys looking good. I am putting teams together as we speak.

I will make Flight Leaders and Wingman. I can do 4 teams (2 guys/team) for each nation only. Then if there is extra guys still they will either have to fly for a country that is their second choice or wait until someone dies and they will be replacements.

If you want to be a partner with someone who flies for the same country let me know and I will do my best to make it happen.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

sign me up! I will fly for the U.S


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Nobody else for the Luftwaffe? Thats alright, Wayne and I will take ya all on! Just like Priller and his wingman on 6 June!
> 
> "tattattattatttatt"



Let's get amongst 'em NJ!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Eat my dust suckers...!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

How many ppl besides me are flying for Japan?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Ok at this point I have the following:
> 
> -No Mods yet interested
> 
> ...



I dont own the game...

Edit: I see we are the AI in your game.

Sign me up for Germany and a Bf 109.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2008)

That's right, Wildcat - you're in Operation Human Shield !


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> For a change I think that I'll fly for the colonial forces (US) put me in USN fighter.....



Lucky you can be my wing man any time


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

Hunter, just curious, after I get a couple kills, do I get a choice of planes to graduate to? I mean, I like the P-40 as much as the next guy, but I would sure like about 5 other planes better.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Hunter, just curious, after I get a couple kills, do I get a choice of planes to graduate to? I mean, I like the P-40 as much as the next guy, but I would sure like about 5 other planes better.



Its all based on experience points your pilot gains, the better he does each mission the faster he moves up to a better plane. (not within my control, just part of the game)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Lucky you can be my wing man any time


Just as long as you let me nail Njaco...


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

You got it baby


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm on your 6! nah nah I'm on your 6!"

and Lucky becomes worm food.

(looks up to see Wilbur getting flamed by Wayne)

Njaco/Wayne = 2

Rainbow Coalition of Scotland = 0


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky, why do you want to nail Njaco? I didn't know you two where that close.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, I....eerrmmm....hhmmm....cough...cough....eehhh....uummm....well.... What I meant was.....cough...cough......what I'm trying to say is....DAMN!

SHOOT THE OLD F*RT DOWN....!!






Or as Njaco would have put it....









Njaco---->>>


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

Hahahahahahhahahahhahahah


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2008)

plan_D said:


> That's right, Wildcat - you're in Operation Human Shield !



  It's good to be needed!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2008)

Here Lucky. Anybody got a can opener?


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, I....eerrmmm....hhmmm....cough...cough....eehhh....uummm....well.... What I meant was.....cough...cough......what I'm trying to say is....DAMN!



Oh crap, I just blew snot on my keyboard I'm laughing so hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, here are the teams at this point (listed: Flight leader/Wingman):

USA:

Wilbur/Lucky13
Thorlifter/Magnocain
Screaming Eagle/ ? (Needs a wingman or will be replacement)


UK:

PlanD/Wildcat
Gnomey/ ? (needs a wingman or will be replacement)

Germany:

Adler/Njaco
Wayne Little/ ? (needs wingman or will be replacement)

Japan:

Hunter368/B-17engineer
Watanbe/Graeme

I will start playing with the teams as I posted them here, they will only changed as a result of deaths. I certainly can add more teams to each country for others who want to join. I can have 4 teams (1Flightleader 1Wingman per team) per country max. If you don't have a Wingman to fly with you then you will be a replacement pilot when someone dies.

I am starting to play tonight after I am done here, I will try and post results on Monday. Anyone else wants to join just post on thread or PM me and I will add you onto a team.

Good luck all and good hunting!

Hunter368


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok I have some early results:

PlanD 1 kill after one mission (Ki-27)

Wildcat 1 kill after one mission (Ki-27)

Adler 1 kill after one mission (Wildcat)

Njaco 1 damaged Wildcat

Hunter368 1 kill after two missions (P-40), I was shot down once by a F4U in other mission. I now can fly a A6M2 Zero or Ki-61.

B-17engineer 1 kill after two missions (P-40), he was also shot down by a F4U in other mission. He can fly a A6M2 or Ki-61.

Watanbe has 2 kills after two missions, both kills were P-40s. He is also flying A6M2 now.

Graeme has no kills, and has damaged just one plane after two missions. He also is flying A6M2 now.

Thorlifter and Magnocain are having a slow start, after two missions neither have a kill. Thorlifter did damage one plane.

Wilbur and Lucky13 both have 1 kill each. (Lucky has a Bf-110 and Wilbur has a Ki-43).



Watanbe is our kill leader with 2 kills after two missions!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

We are pacing ourselves. Don't need to win the battle when our goal is to win the war. (Keep telling yourself that).


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

What the f*ck have you been smoking Thorlifter?? I'll win the battle AND the war....


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2008)

PlanD and Wildcat have finished their second mission.

PlanD has total of 2 kills both Ki-27. PlanD was shot down in second battle but survived to fight another day.
Wildcat has total of 1 kill, Ki-27.

Adler and Njaco have finished their second battle also.

Adler has total of 2 kills, a Wildcat and Hurricane.
Njaco has total of 1 kill, a Hurricane.

The first two battles are done for everyone now. They were all fighters vs fighters encounters. 

The next two battles for everyone will be intercept missions. Some good old avoid escorts and kill those damn bombers! Everyone loves a good bomber bashing mission!!!! Good Luck all


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2008)

"Deutschland, Deutschland, Uber Alles!!"


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 19, 2008)

Njaco, that Flight Leader of yours is stealing all the kills. LOL

Joking, its just luck.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone that steals my kills get shot down....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2008)

Watch your six Wilbur...who do you trust?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Get that down you ! I was only shot down saving Wildcat, we all know it.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought I had a damaged in there? Thats good for points in the Luftwaffe, huh?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Get that down you ! I was only shot down saving Wildcat, we all know it.



Not likely old chap! While you were bludging in your parachute and generally taking it easy, I was singlehandedly fending off swarms of 'em. It wasn't till Tojo realized they had made a mistake and had shot down the wrong man that they hightailed it outta there, too scared to mix it with me. I should get a gong for my efforts.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Now now boys we all know that the wilbur and lucky team are just lettin you guys get a feel for it now its time to do some damage


----------



## plan_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Not bloody likely, old fart. !


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

We'll see son......Colonel Sanders here is gonna order up a bucket of whoopass on you boy


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have made some new teams to make things run a little smoother from my point of view. I will list them and everyone totals so far. ( K=KILL, D=DAMAGED, SD = HOW MANY TIMES YOU HAVE BEEN SHOT DOWN YOURSELF) So far those who have been shot down, none of us have yet been killed, we have hit the chute safely.

Gromney UK : 1 K, 1 D

PlanD UK: 3 K, 4 D, 1 SD

Wildcat UK: 1 K, 2 D

Wayne Little UK: 0 K, 0 D

Adler Germany: 3 K, 3 D

Njaco Germany: 1 K, 2 D

Dan Germany: 0 K, 0 D

Erich Germany: 0 K, 0 D

Wilbur USA: 1 K, 2 D

Lucky13 USA: 2 K, 3 D

Screaming Eagle USA: 0 K, 0 D

Thorlifter USA: 2 K, 3 D

Magnocain USA: 0 K, 1 D

Eric Japan: 0 K, 0 D

Hunter368 Japan: 3 K, 2 D, 1 SD

B17engineer Japan: 2 K, 4 D, 1 SD

Watanbe Japan: 3 K, 4 D, 1 SD

Graeme Japan: 0 K, 2 D


PlanD and Watanbe are both tied for the lead with 3 K and 4 D enemy planes (note both have been shot down once themselves also).

8)


----------



## plan_D (Feb 21, 2008)

What can I say ? I'm a natural ... at not doing anything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2008)

First ace will buy us all ar round....


----------



## plan_D (Feb 21, 2008)

A round in the U.S - it'll be much cheaper for me !


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just took a look and PlanD has the same numbers as Adler but has done it in 1 more mission.

So I guess we have to give the lead to Adler at the moment!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2008)

as i said...."Uber Alles!!!"


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

What ever girlscouts lucky wilber will show you guys what air combat is all about now if we can just get away from that rice we'll be fine


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry...what was that ? I couldn't hear from all the way back there , Mr. One Kill. Get a bit closer to the front and I might be able to hear you.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Like i said just letting you guys get afeel for the fight


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok i want the bf-109, i play combat flight sim 3 , ive had it a year now and only won once, i beat the allied forces , it took along time , now im flying as a bomber ju-88 its a good game owe , or you can put me down for the usa or britian, those are my second choice, (indianer) split split !!! attach attach!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2008)

Only 1 kill eh? Might be time to gate crash a Stuka party!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2008)

Hunter, I have to object.

Wilbur shooting down a crow does not qualify as a kill!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

And you catching a hamster is?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cooome ooon....the f*cking hamster and spun out of control after leaving his bl**dy wheel and was flying....that's a confirmed kill.....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2008)

Whats that, Lucky. Hey, flying into the ground does not count as a kill, even if it is your own airplane. You can't do that. And Wilbur that hamster was frickin' 'uge!  Had _'Scottish Airlines'_ stamped right on its side!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey....I'm backing you up here nutjob....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2008)

well, I just thought that if I made it clear that whenever...ohh....(rereads post)....oh....right, ok.....THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmmmpf....*mumbles*


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

He he


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 25, 2008)

oooo it appears im doing quite well....although that was to be expected!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> oooo it appears im doing quite well....although that was to be expected!



Can you GET any further up your own *ss, friend of order might ask...


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 25, 2008)

This might not be the perfect time to mention this.........but we have our first pilot to achieve a double kill in one mission. But.....

Watanbe (he is now flying a Zero) just downed 2 Wellingtons on one mission. Becoming our first Ace!

He has downed the following planes:

2 P-40
2 Wellingtons
1 Swordfish.

Sorry I have not posted more but had computer problems last 4 days. Computer is better now so I will post more and be able to play the game more. Stay tuned!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

the drinks are on wantabe...!!


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> the drinks are on wantabe...!!



fine by me if you can afford the trip from Glasgow! To bring me back down to earth I must point out that two of those planes were in fact P40's bahhahahahah. Sorry to all P40 fans! (I actually dont mind them)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

as a co-power of the Axis, I say......Shoot'em all down!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2008)

Erich for Germany just scored a double kill also, he shot down 2 Spitfires on one mission. He is not yet an Ace.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 26, 2008)

So whats everyones tally then?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2008)

The plane in brackets by your name is the plane you are currently flying.

UK:

Gromey: 1 K, 2 D (SPITFIRE I)

PlanD: 5 K, 7 D (SPITFIRE I)

Wildcat: 1 K, 2 D (SPITFIRE I)

WAYNE LITTLE: 1 K, 1 D (SPITFIRE I)


GERMANY:

ADLER: 4 K, 5 D (BF-109F)

NJACO: 3 K, 3 D (BF-109F)

DAN: 0 K, 1 D (BF-109E)

ERICH: 2 K, 2 D (BF-109E)


JAPAN:

ERIC: 3 K, 2 D (A6M2)

HUNTER368: 3 K, 3 D (A6M2)

B17ENGINEER: 3 K, 4 D (A6M2)

WATANBE: 5 K, 6 D (A6M2)

GRAEME: 0 K, 3 D (A6M2)


USA:

SCREAMING EAGLE: 2 K, 1 D (P-40)

THORLIFTER: 3 K, 4 D (P-40)

MAGNOCAIN: 0 K, 1 D (P-40)

WILBUR: 2 K, 3 D (P-40)

LUCKY13: 3 K, 3 D (P-40)



Top pilot = PlanD 5 K, 7 D

Top Flight = Adler Njaco 7 K, 8 D

Top Team = Japan

8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2008)

We also have a few people who have been awarded medals for their heroics:

Lucky13 = DFC
Magnocain = Purple Heart
Adler = Iron Cross 2nd class


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 26, 2008)

People who have been shot down by the enemy and how many times. FYI no one has been killed.......yet. If your name is not on the list below it's because you have not been shot down......yet.

PlanD = 1

Dan = 1

Screaming Eagle = 1

Magnocain = 1

Eric = 1

Hunter368 = 2

B17engineer = 2

Watanbe = 1

Graeme = 1


Good hunting to all!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

> We also have a few people who have been awarded medals for their heroics:
> 
> Lucky13 = DFC



for shooting down Wilbur twice to keep him from attacking his own airbase!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats just because they said your mom was there


----------



## magnocain (Feb 26, 2008)

Can I have four 20mm cannons installed instead of 6 50cal. mg's?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

What ja talkn' 'bout Willis?....umm...Wilbur!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

cool I have shot down a couple


----------



## plan_D (Feb 27, 2008)

Hahah ! I'm ace. Simple as.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

I see the Americans are hanging in there. Can't wait to upgrade planes, even though our awesome P-40's are holding their own.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Hahah ! I'm ace. Simple as.



Until I get you into my sights.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess we've been hit by a fuel shortage or the Lucky / Wilbur team was eliminated and there's no reason to fight?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 5, 2008)

No you just ran outta gas (find that hard to believe)  havent heard from hunter lately wonder whats up


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

What's the word Hunter?

Am I wrong or did I read a thread somewhere where he stated he was having computer problems?


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes I am having some computer issues and very busy at work these days. Sorry guys. I have been able to do some flying, here is a new updated "ACE" list.

PlanD 5 kills in 6 missions.

Adler 6 kills in 7 missions.

Eric (the Mod) 5 kills in 5 missions.

Watanbe 8 kills in 8 missions!

Thorlifter 5 kills in 8 missions.

I have done a mixture of dogfights, escorts missions and intercept missions.

Everyone else is not an Ace yet.8)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

I wasn't aware Hunter, THX.

Wilbur, let the games begin!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Now we are talking. Ace!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yup Thor you started slow but have been shooting them down in groups now.

Well done.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Hunter368 said:


> Yup Thor you started slow but have been shooting them down in groups now.
> 
> Well done.



Hear that?

That's the sound of death coming for you! Adler and Wantanbe, your mine......and I don't mean in that Lucky/Njaco kind of way. I mean in the other way!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I mean in the other way!



You mean in the Boy George kind of way right?

No thanks we dont swing that way...


----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2008)

You need any replacement pilots. I'm a mercenary. I will fly on any side that needs a body. 

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

HA HA HA HA


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 6, 2008)

DBII I will keep you in mind and ink you in when I can.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2008)

Hunter, what ever happened to our game?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good question, completely forgot about this....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that his comp crashed and that was it? dont know but would like to get it goin again


----------

